# Peña Blanca



## Kim-B (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi everyone.
I decided to get Auratus Peña Blanca from my local reptile shop. Despite people trying to put me off of buying them as my first frogs due to shyness, I decided to dive in. 
I wanted to go for something different and I think they are beautiful.
I can't wait for them to get their adult colours. 
Although they are shy I do see them out a few times a day. I was wondering if they get more bold as adults? 
Thank you for reading.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

They should. If you put them in a busier area it should help to. You really never know. They're so different animal to animal. Some are going to be shy some will be bold. Luck of the draw and you get what you get.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Only auratus I ever owned were campana. Never saw them. Like never. They would leave me eggs and were prolific, but the most I ever saw of them was a quick movement from way across the room as they dived into cover. As a result I never got more auratus. Hope yours are better and as stated above each one has its own personality so I hope you have better luck with yours than I did with mine. They sure are beautiful.


----------



## Kim-B (Sep 8, 2018)

I didn't see them at all yesterday. When I do see them it's only the larger one. I've only seen the smaller one two times.
I may even set up another tank for a bold frog. As much as I love the Peña Blanca it is a shame they hide a lot.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

They should get bolder with age, though it will also depend on how well planted your tank is, and what their genetic predisposition is. I have also noticed that if there's at least one bold frog in a group, the rest will start to develop more confidence to varying degrees. I've heard that tank-reared frogs are more shy, while those raised outside the tank are more bold. That has held true so far with mine as well, though I'm not aware of any hard data on that phenomenon.

I hope yours become more confident. I'd really like to have some of these eventually. They're just incredible looking frogs to me. Congratulations on getting yours!


----------



## Kim-B (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you 🙂 
I'm so happy to have dart frogs now, I've wanted them for a long time.
I'm patiently waiting for my plants to grow.
In the reptile shop they were out and hopping around, so they should come out of their shell. 
They are so beautiful !


----------



## Kim-B (Sep 8, 2018)

He was chilling in the bromeliad earlier and tolerated a few photos before hiding behind the cork bark.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Aug 24, 2018)

The only auratus i see out that i have are my colombian yellows. I put a cool log with a ton of holes riiiiight in front and they basically live in it like bees. you can look in and see all of them staring at you 85% of the time


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

I’ve read a lot of post on there shyness and it seems it’s luck of the draw. I just got 4 and hoping there not to shy


----------



## Kim-B (Sep 8, 2018)

They are coming out a lot more since I got them. I managed to get a video of them feeding. 
They are tolerating my presence and letting me take photos, fingers crossed they gain some more confidence. 
I know generally they are a shy frog. 
Here's another photo..


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Cool. It’s a beautiful frog to have a group of.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

These are going to be some beauties when the adult colors kick in


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

varanoid said:


> Only auratus I ever owned were campana. Never saw them. Like never. They would leave me eggs and were prolific, but the most I ever saw of them was a quick movement from way across the room as they dived into cover. As a result I never got more auratus. Hope yours are better and as stated above each one has its own personality so I hope you have better luck with yours than I did with mine. They sure are beautiful.


This is why I have never owned any Auratus unfortunately. To me they are an exceptionally beautiful species and are what first drew me to the hobby. However I have never owned any due to their likeliness to be shy. 

Kim-B, I'm glad that they are being more bold for you than most people.


----------



## Kim-B (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you everyone. 
I've seen all 3 out and about today, surprisingly one was at the front of the tank. They hop away as soon as I open the door but they let me watch for a little while.


----------



## marex (Nov 17, 2015)

Kim-B said:


> Hi everyone.
> I decided to get Auratus Peña Blanca from my local reptile shop. Despite people trying to put me off of buying them as my first frogs due to shyness, I decided to dive in.
> I wanted to go for something different and I think they are beautiful.
> I can't wait for them to get their adult colours.
> ...


Where's your local reptile shop at? This is the frog I want to get next.


----------

